# snow plow wiring



## chuckf (Dec 16, 2000)

I just bought a Meyer E-47 snow plow, it is used and in prety good shape, unfortunately it didn't come with any paperwork. I have wired the lights without any proplem. But now the issue, the harness from the switch panel has four wires, white, black, green and red. The red, black and green were easy as they went to the solenoids. Where does the white wire go and the heavy duty cables (+ & -) connect? I checked the winding resistance of the motor and realize that there is something that I am missing. Does anyone have a schematic? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

I would e-mail Myer on that one... that way you know EXACTLY what to do. They could probably e-mail/fax/mail you the schematic.

-Tim


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

When in doubt, check out Chucks page!

http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/images/MeyerE47.jpg


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

You can buy the manual for many plows, including the E-47, at most of the on-line plow parts suppliers, or at a local dealer. Do a search for "plow parts" to find the on-line ones. Chuck's site does have a wiring diagram on one of the pages. The white wire goes to the solenoid. The large red positive wire goes to the solenoid (out) and the large black negative wire goes to the negative on the battery. Good luck.


----------



## chuckf (Dec 16, 2000)

Thanks for the fast reply's. I will order the manual from Meyer's; but the post from ChuckChevyTruckPages answered most of my questions. Thanks for everyone's help, this site is GREAT!

Chuck


----------

